# escala la función baselina



## Borderer

Hola
Podeis ayudarme con la siguiente frase? Es la explicación de un método de analysis.

exp(xxx) es una función de las variables o características de la empresa (que no depende de t), y que escala la función baselina común a todas las empresas.

Mi intento:
Exp(xxx) is a function of the variables or characteristics of the firm (which does not depend on t), and which ??? the baseline function common to all firms.

Does it use the b. function as the scale?  
Gracias?


----------



## honeyheart

I can't figure out what "la función baselina" is  
Could you define it somehow, so we can get how it can be "escalada"?


----------



## Borderer

It's the baseline function, but I have no idea what that is!  the piece is an analysis of the factors that affect a firm's internationalisation.


----------



## gatogab

The baseline function = la función de base.
Could be?


----------



## Borderer

el problema es lo de 'escalar'


----------



## gatogab

Borderer said:


> el problema es lo de 'escalar'


¡Oh, si! Tienes razón. Contesté a Honeyheart.
*Search here *


----------



## jmale

Just a thought: rectify or modify

Jmale


----------



## honeyheart

But the verb "escalar" means "to climb up"...


----------



## jmale

Yes, you are certainly right but given the context, I thought maybe it could have an alternative meaning. The RAE dictionary didn't give one, but I guess I did! Escalar translated as climb could mean an upward or downward movement which is how the variable exp (xxx) works( At least that's what my understanding.) So I might use a term that captures the sense of movement in either direction away from the baseline such as modify, adjust or even climb. 

Well, for all that it is worth, I do hope this helped you!

Best wishes,
jmale


----------



## gatogab

> Escalar translated as climb could mean an upward or downward movement which is how the variable exp ...


Parece un movimiento sinusoidal.


----------



## Borderer

Thanks for your thoughts - I've asked the author, and he will ask the statistician (so even he didn't know!).  I'll let you know what the eventual meaning is...


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

"Baselina" no existe en español. La palabra inglesa "baseline" puede traducirse como referencia, punto de partida, etc.


----------



## mora

Exp(xxx) is a function of the variables or characteristics of the firm (which do not depend on t), and which scale the baseline function common to all firms.


----------



## Borderer

Well, for those of you that are interested, I've just got the statistician's reply, which is to delete everything after (... depend on t)!

If only life were always so simple. 

(PS. Función *baselina* fue la expresión del autor (espanol), que se traduce _baseline function_ )


----------



## jmale

Thank you for disclosing how you solved this translation problem!

jmale


----------



## honeyheart

Borderer said:


> Well, for those of you that are interested, I've just got the statistician's reply, which is to delete everything after (... depend on t)!
> 
> If only life were always so simple.


No kidding!


----------

